# Good gaming computer



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been looking but don't know what to get. I'm mostely looking for one that can play TF2, Minecraft, and a few other games. And is there a good one that is not TOO expensive?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2011)

Neither TF2 nor Minecraft are particularly demanding.  What's the most recent game that you want to be able to play?


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 1, 2011)

Amnesia, garrys mod, counter strike, and future pc games


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll want at least 2GB of RAM, though I'd recommend investing in 4GB and up for future games. Beyond that, if your graphics and CPU aren't too old, you should be fine with the Source engine. If you were looking for things like Mirror's Edge, you'd need some more impressive tech.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 1, 2011)

Please dont walk into a computer shop and ask for a "gaming computer".
Youll get scammed so bad, with a flashy exterior with fans and knobs and glitter and lights.
But really youll just have a shitty "gaming" computer.   
Just saying.  Ive seen so many people do it.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 1, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> Amnesia, garrys mod, counter strike, and future pc games


 
GMod can go crazy if you spawn a lot of things, etc. but in general it's not that demanding.
And props for wanting to play Amnesia.

My system is crap compared to a lot of gaming rigs, but I can still run almost any game on max settings. (Except Crysis of course, but it looks good enough on High settings anyway).



Joeyyy said:


> Please dont walk into a computer shop and ask for a "gaming computer".
> Youll get scammed so bad, with a flashy exterior with fans and knobs and glitter and lights.
> But really youll just have a shitty "gaming" computer.
> Just saying.  Ive seen so many people do it.


 
This.
Pre-built computers are ovepriced, and have ridiculously short warranty.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't do anything on my computer without it wanting to explode


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> I can't do anything on my computer without it wanting to explode


 
Find Command Prompt, and type 'dxdiag'. Then, choose Save All Information. You'll get a .txt file showing you the specifications of your computer hardware. If you upload it and share it [or just copy-paste the text to FaF] it'll be easier to see what you need.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 1, 2011)

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/1/2011, 15:24:28
       Machine name: SELF-W5X4IJB6X7
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation
       System Model: OptiPlex SX260               
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
             Memory: 254MB RAM
          Page File: 425MB used, 199MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No sound card was found.  If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_01381028&REV_01
   Display Memory: 64.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4342 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 38016 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 807998 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6622-11CF-6E63-3221A0C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2562
        SubSys ID: 0x01381028
      Revision ID: 0x0001
      Revision ID: 0x0001
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: 
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 
             Product ID: 
                   Type: 
            Driver Name: 
         Driver Version: 
      Driver Attributes: 
            WHQL Logo'd: 
          Date and Size: 
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 6/25/2002 14:30:23, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x04B4, 0x6560
| | Location: USB Device
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
| | 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC03D
| | Location: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:27, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 13:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/13/2008 19:11:54, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC03D
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 6/25/2002 14:05:18, 12160 bytes
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 14:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 19:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 19:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 13:39:47, 23040 bytes
----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: , Half Duplex: , Mic: 
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK
-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 
-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s
-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 19.3 GB
Total Space: 38.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS541040G9AT00
      Drive: D:
      Model: LG CD-ROM CRN-8245B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:40:46, 62976 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_01381028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys, 6.14.0010.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 807998 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 38016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 108157 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdev5.dll, 6.14.0010.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 178844 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdd5.dll, 6.14.0010.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 879228 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 348160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 225280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxeud.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 225280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 503808 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdiag.exe, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdgps.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhenu.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 57801 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhk.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 1245184 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhchs.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 58430 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhcht.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 59354 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhdeu.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 62339 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhesp.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 60786 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhfra.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 62454 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhita.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 59687 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhjpn.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 62578 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhkor.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 66013 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhptb.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 61839 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxhtha.lhp, 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 62836 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:14, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 106496 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 3.00.0000.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrem.dll, 6.14.0010.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmgicd.dll, 6.14.0010.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 2289664 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmgdev.dll, 6.14.0010.4342 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 516096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iAlmCoIn_v4342.dll, 1.00.1000.0001 (English), 10/19/2005 08:59:12, 61440 bytes
     Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV/E Processor to I/O Controller - 2560
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2560&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&00
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_01381028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EF
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_01381028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:40:29, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:40:30, 96512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 6/25/2002 14:20:59, 3328 bytes
     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_01381028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
     Name: Multimedia Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_01261028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FD
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_01381028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
     Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_01381028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FB
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_01381028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:35, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:36, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 19:12:08, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:45:37, 59520 bytes
     Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 13:36:41, 37248 bytes
     Name: Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&172E68DD&0&F0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_100E&SUBSYS_002E1028&REV_02\4&3B1CAF2B&0&60F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e1000325.sys, 6.02.0021.0019 (English), 11/12/2002 10:02:20, 99840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Prounstl.exe, 4.09.0000.0000 (English), 6/22/2001 10:25:04, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\net8254x.din, 3/4/2002 15:22:58, 2743 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelNic.dll, 1.07.0000.0000 (English), 7/20/2001 06:40:28, 23040 bytes
------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:05:35 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:03:47 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:03:48 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:03:48 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:03:49 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:03:48 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:04:29 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:04:35 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:17 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:17 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:09:20 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:09:19 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:18 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:04:33 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:04:11 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:04:07 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:41 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:06:43 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:02 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.0573 English Final Retail 1/30/2010 23:18:40 1216512 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 6/25/2002 14:13:33 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:56 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:49 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:51 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:56 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:59 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:53 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 12:21:32 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5822 English Final Retail 6/3/2009 14:09:37 1291264 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:00:21 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:11:55 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 14:16:36 141056 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:45:15 49408 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 13:39:53 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:01 1428992 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:42 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:01 16896 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:12:10 50688 bytes
------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------
DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 1, 2011)

WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
IndeoÂ® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
IndeoÂ® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
IndeoÂ® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
IndeoÂ® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
IndeoÂ® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
IndeoÂ® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IndeoÂ® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
IndeoÂ® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
Audio Renderers:
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 1, 2011)

I can understand non of this


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> * Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
> Memory: 254MB RAM*



Here's your problem. Your RAM is the amount of information a running process can be using; it's shared among all your active processes. For contextual sake, the Windows 7 operating system - by itself, without any added processes - uses over 500MB. 
You also have an outdated CPU, which has one core and runs at 2.4GHz. This means your computer can run 2.4 (x10^9) calculations per second. For context, Windows 7 will need at least 1.0 (x10^9) just to run and leaving no room for additional processes.

I recommend you invest in modern RAM [1GB at least, 2GB is alright, I'd recommend 4GB or more], and get a new CPU. Combined, your PC will run faster, do more things at once, and be capable of using modern programs. At the moment, it seems you'd be able to - at absolute maximum - run at a 2004 level.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 1, 2011)

You could get 1-2GB of RAM and a graphics card and you might be able to play some of the games you want, but getting a new computer is definitely the better option. If you give us your budget we might be able to help you pick out stuff.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 1, 2011)

Any upgrades to this computer will also involve upgrades to the motherboard and possibly power supply. This computer is not realistically upgradeable; It's better to go with a midrange HP desktop or something if building one is out of the question.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't recommend upgrading his old computer.  Old tech is overpriced.  His dell looks a lot like my old dell, which to tune up both processor and RAM I priced out at $150, and that still leaves him with no graphics solution.  He'd be lucky to have an AGP slot.

It's time to buy new.  Thankfully, his needs are not particularly demanding.  Buy a 64-bit Windows 7 system just because the 32-bit era is dying, with 4GB RAM, and at least a dual-core processor, and that will be more than enough for your current gaming needs.  Ideally, get one with Radeon or NVidia graphics instead of Intel, and with a PCI-e x16 slot for a future video card upgrade (I'm not sure of the current trend to include these or not in prebuilt systems).


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 1, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> System Model: OptiPlex SX260









You won't be able to upgrade because this computer has no expansion slots.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, it's a slim case to boot?  Yeah, it's time to buy new.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 1, 2011)

Actually I've been looking at the alienware mx11 (I think it's called that) laptop that is around $700 dollars and that includes a 4gb ram and it can also hold a bigger ram drive. I'm very interested, it's just that someone said laptops overheat a lot. Does anyone have this and is it good?


----------



## Riley (Feb 1, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> Actually I've been looking at the alienware mx11 (I think it's called that) laptop that is around $700 dollars and that includes a 4gb ram and it can also hold a bigger ram drive. I'm very interested, it's just that someone said laptops overheat a lot. Does anyone have this and is it good?


 
No.  No no no.

More than half the price of an Alienware computer is solely for the brand name, and with a $700 pricetag, you're looking at some _terrible_ hardware.  Gaming laptops aren't really a thing, simply because they have no room to fit any sort of powerful graphics card, processor, or motherboard - you'll be using the mobile versions which aren't as effective and generate so much heat it'll most likely damage itself.  If you want to play games, you're buying a desktop.


----------



## Pine (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaming requires at least 2 gigs of RAM, but I would recommend 4G.
If you want to get a new PC, I would get one that has one of the new Intel i series processors. I'd look for one that performs over 3Ghz.
You might also want a good GPU. I would recommend at least the Nvidia GeForce 9800GT or the 400 series, unless you plan on playing performance games at max settings.

All the shiny lights and stuff just cost more. You can build a good pc online and not break the 1k price barrier for gaming


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2011)

For the most bang for your buck, build your own.

If you still INSIST on buying a pre-built "gaming" computer, DON'T buy Alienware.  You're pretty much paying more for their name than for their actual hardware.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 2, 2011)

Today's woot would seem to have you covered.  Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, 2.8GHz quad-core CPU, 4GB RAM plus two open slots, integrated Radeon 4200 graphics, a PCI-e x16 slot and three x1 slots.  It also has 750GB of HDD space and a built-in Lightscribe DVD burner.

This should cover all your current needs, and be reasonably upgradable for the future.  It's one drawback seems to be a somewhat wimpy PSU, which is fine for now but should be replaced before you upgrade the other hardware.

Woot is a one deal per day sale site, so this will be gone by Thursday.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

Riley said:


> No.  No no no.
> 
> More than half the price of an Alienware computer is solely for the brand name, and with a $700 pricetag, you're looking at some _terrible_ hardware.  Gaming laptops aren't really a thing, simply because they have no room to fit any sort of powerful graphics card, processor, or motherboard - you'll be using the mobile versions which aren't as effective and generate so much heat it'll most likely damage itself.  If you want to play games, you're buying a desktop.


 
For someone who is looking for a lap-top capable of running some popular multi-players and perhaps other mid-level games the M15x with the right specs, and the M17x are not terrible buys(and they are like half towers almost and mobile). Yes you are buying mostly a brand name but you can't say when you pay to have the right insides that the lap-tops can't game. I own one myself and they do game very nicely. They are built to appropriately vent out the heat generated. Of course if a person is doing some really hard core high graphics games for hours upon hours on end yeah...they are better off just building a desk-top.

I do agree though that with a price tag that you get for the M11x, it's going to have terrible hardware. The only time you go Alienware Laptop is when you want to run some of the popular PC games on a mobile system. If you don't need that mobility than build a desk-top. That's all the imput I can give.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> For someone who is looking for a lap-top capable of running some popular multi-players and perhaps other mid-level games the M15x with the right specs, and the M17x are not terrible buys(and they are like half towers almost and mobile). Yes you are buying mostly a brand name but you can't say when you pay to have the right insides that the lap-tops can't game. I own one myself and they do game very nicely. They are built to appropriately vent out the heat generated. Of course if a person is doing some really hard core high graphics games for hours upon hours on end yeah...they are better off just building a desk-top.
> 
> I do agree though that with a price tag that you get for the M11x, it's going to have terrible hardware. The only time you go Alienware Laptop is when you want to run some of the popular PC games on a mobile system. If you don't need that mobility than build a desk-top. That's all the imput I can give.


 
With laptops like that, it is better to buy directly from a factory than going to bestbuy.


----------



## Lapdog (Feb 3, 2011)

You probably want to buy your own parts and cobble it together yourself. That way, you pay less, for better hardware.

My recommendations for TF2 (I play it alot):
AMD Athlon II X2 250 (Processor)
Asus M4A78LT-M LE (Motherboard)
Corsair Memory 2G DDR3 1333MHz (RAM)
Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 4650 1GB (Graphics Card)
Western Digital 500GB Caviar Blue SATA-300 7200rpm (Hard Drive)

I haven't included links because I don't know what country you are in.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> You also have an outdated CPU, which has one core and runs at 2.4GHz. This means your computer can run 2.4 (x10^9) calculations per second.


 
While I don't wish to de-rail this thread, I must point out that this statement is incorrect. 2.4GHz is just the clock frequency of the processor, and different processors can execute different amounts of instructions ("calculations") per such. His processor can probably execute around three to five instructions per clock cycle, whereas a modern processor will do over 30; a modern 2.4GHz, single-core processor will still be a lot faster than his old Pentium 4.

In response to the poster of the thread, I would recommend buying a relatively cheap OEM computer, and then asking a local computer repair business or store to install a new graphics card in it for you. Most, even low-end home computers will come with quite beefy processors and lots of RAM. As long as you make sure that it has a PCI-Express connector inside, adding a mid-range graphics card (like an AMD Radeon HD5650 or 4670) is not a big deal. Such a machine would surely run your games A-OK.


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2011)

It sounds like, for what you want to do (minecraft, tf2), if you can get a computer with _any_ dedicated gfx card you'll be in the clear.


----------



## RockTheFur (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't be lazy. Build your own fucking computer!
I did. And most likely, I am younger than you.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

Might I pitch in?

I just constructed a computer
has a Gigabyte SilentCell 9800GT 1GB
asus P5G41T-M LX mobo
4 gb o' cheap ram
an intel core quad 9550 running just on 3 GHZ (slight OC)
a cheap case (tsunami) and a 400w cheap chinese PSU
with a 2tb WD HDD to boot

Cost me just on $700 to build but i gt a few discounts so it would probly ost i the order of 800-900 without said discounts, its for my little bro so he can play his games


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

oh and building your own computerisn't that hard, its really hard to do it wrong, though i do knowsome people that wouldn't be able to plug in a simple dvi cable let alone some thing as "complex" as a pci-e graphics card


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> While I don't wish to de-rail this thread, I must point out that this statement is incorrect. 2.4GHz is just the clock frequency of the processor, and different processors can execute different amounts of instructions ("calculations") per such. His processor can probably execute around three to five instructions per clock cycle, whereas a modern processor will do over 30; a modern 2.4GHz, single-core processor will still be a lot faster than his old Pentium 4.
> 
> In response to the poster of the thread, I would recommend buying a relatively cheap OEM computer, and then asking a local computer repair business or store to install a new graphics card in it for you. Most, even low-end home computers will come with quite beefy processors and lots of RAM. As long as you make sure that it has a PCI-Express connector inside, adding a mid-range graphics card (like an AMD Radeon HD5650 or 4670) is not a big deal. Such a machine would surely run your games A-OK.



this statement is completely true, SIX I might know nothing about biology but you know nothing about computers, the amount of mips (or caculations per second) it not just regulated by the clock speed it also is regulted by the amount of transstors on each core,having more cores does not exactly mean moe mips, I mean a dual core 250nm processor at 2.4GHz would not be (if it existed) not as powerful as a 45nm Core 2 duo running at the same clock speed (2.4GHz)


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 8, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> a 400w cheap chinese PSU


 
Bad idea.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 8, 2011)

SIX said:


> Find Command Prompt, and type 'dxdiag'. Then, choose Save All Information. You'll get a .txt file showing you the specifications of your computer hardware. If you upload it and share it [or just copy-paste the text to FaF] it'll be easier to see what you need.



Nice!   I didn't know that ^_^.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 8, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> ... a 400w cheap chinese PSU


 That's a 200W time bomb. Practically guaranteed to fail given the kind of load you've got on it. It really doesn't pay to cheap out on the power supply, because it is the one component in the computer that can directly affect the others in the machine. If it blows, it could spike and take everything with it. I paid the price for this when my 600W SPI power supply blew and took my motherboard with it last year. Absolutely go for something with a decent warranty. Corsair's offerings are great, but Antec offers less expensive options like the Earthwatts series that are still solid supplies.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> That's a 200W time bomb. Practically guaranteed to fail given the kind of load you've got on it. It really doesn't pay to cheap out on the power supply, because it is the one component in the computer that can directly affect the others in the machine. If it blows, it could spike and take everything with it. I paid the price for this when my 600W SPI power supply blew and took my motherboard with it last year. Absolutely go for something with a decent warranty. Corsair's offerings are great, but Antec offers less expensive options like the Earthwatts series that are still solid supplies.



I ould worry if there wasn't the guarantee on it, basically if it fails and takes the system with it then the comptuer shop here is willing to replace all hardware connected to it that was destroyed, as it's not a major comptuer (its just for games and movies) it doesn't need to be "data safe", the guarantee is for 5 years so it will run out after the computer is useless. though for the computer the OP is looking for, so yes a corsair or antec might be a better idea for the build.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 8, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> I ould worry if there wasn't the guarantee on it, basically if it fails and takes the system with it then the comptuer shop here is willing to replace all hardware connected to it that was destroyed, as it's not a major comptuer (its just for games and movies) it doesn't need to be "data safe", the guarantee is for 5 years so it will run out after the computer is useless. though for the computer the OP is looking for, so yes a corsair or antec might be a better idea for the build.


 
I NEVER get a cheap case or PSU anymore... the PSU is most important because it can have a big effect on overall system stability (especially while gaming), most people under appreciate their PSU. 

Cases aren't as important, but a more expensive case will sometimes be quieter and vibrate less, I find it SO annoying when some loose part within the case vibrates when the DVD drive is spinning. 



ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> I've been looking but don't know what to get. I'm mostely looking for one that can play TF2, Minecraft, and a few other games. And is there a good one that is not TOO expensive?



Here's some guidelines: 

Intel Core i5 CPU's are pretty good for budget PCs.
ATI currently have some good cheap cards, perhaps an AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6870 based card. 
4GB of DDR3 RAM should be your minimum amount.
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit as your OS
500W or higher PSU, Antec or Zalman make some good models. 
I am a fan of Hitachi hard drives, but Samsung make really quiet ones. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

LLiz said:


> I NEVER get a cheap case or PSU anymore... the PSU is most important because it can have a big effect on overall system stability (especially while gaming), most people under appreciate their PSU.
> 
> Cases aren't as important, but a more expensive case will sometimes be quieter and vibrate less, I find it SO annoying when some loose part within the case vibrates when the DVD drive is spinning.


Its not that I under appreciate PSUs, I just didn't need a good one for a cheap and low priority computer. In my gaming comptuer its a corsair 1200w because only the best bits get into mine, but for a cheaper gaming computer, antec or coolermaster


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> Its not that I under appreciate PSUs, I just didn't need a good one for a cheap and low priority computer. In my gaming comptuer its a corsair 1200w because only the best bits get into mine, but for a cheaper gaming computer, antec or coolermaster



You've missed the point. Even if the data on your second tower's harddrive isn't important, even if you don't suffer any critically-damaging setbacks were the PSU to fail, the fact of the matter is that you're putting the hardware and components in your second tower at risk of destruction for no appreciable gain. You've saved a few dozen bucks. You've put $700 at risk. Seems silly to put yourself at such a point when, as you say, you don't 'under appreciate PSUs'.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

the only set back would be the half an hour of my time taking it down to the computer shop dumping it on their table and telling them to fix it and then picking it back up again, and the warranty refreshes when they do so. I again fail to see the point.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

oh and the local comptuer shop only sell cheap chinese PSUs, they're small town, and I wasn't going to have my little brother using my computer because he got lazy and knocked over a cup onto his old Micro ATX nettop piece of crap

[EDIT: It takes like 4 days for parts to get here and thats by air express mail]


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2011)

[There's an edit button; you can add new information to your posts without double-posting.]

You suffer from time wasted. And, don't pretend you wouldn't be irritated - the only reason the thing would pop is if it were on, and I guess the only reason it would be on would be if you were using it. So you'd lose whatever you were working on at the time, too. And, even if we accept your argument, taking a step back, it would appear to me you were literally advocating the use of sub-standard, mininum-requirement and dangerous hardware simply because you can get it fixed by exploiting warantee. Which, although perfectly legal, seems at the least to be immoral.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

SIX said:


> ... the only reason the thing would pop is if it were on .... advocating the use of sub-standard, mininum-requirement and dangerous hardware ... exploiting warantee. legal .... immoral.


1)My little Brothers computer i bought it and built it but its not for me, and i really don't care, I'm down at the comptuer shop every other day chatting with the owners and one of my friends 
2) well i believe that when a part says that it can provide 400 watts constantly in a high use environment (18/7) for 5 years without a single failure it should do so 
3) Its Legal and moral, it is moral to both expect people to keep up with their promises and assurances and also moral to trust people to fulfill their promises when their assurances are found false, its legal as when you buy the PSU and conform to their conditions they are required to fulfill their responsibilities

Besides in a year or so when the ivy bridge range of CPUs comes out and Gigabyte releases their Ultra durable take on the LGA 2011 chipset My brother will get my old comptuer, minus the SSDs, sound system and monitors


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2011)

I've no claim with the legality. But I think you misunderstand morality. It's not moral to expect people to live up to expectations; the moral goodness lies with the person who made the claim which led to your expectations, and then sticking to it. Or, simply put, it's a moral imperative for manufacturers to stand by their warantees, and this is true. But the morality of buying a product _because_ it has the garantee, and then waiting for it to snap so you can get a new one by using the claim, is disputable. 

Analogy: It's nice of your grandma to think about baking you a cake. It's not so nice when, after she tells you that she's thinking about it, you phone her up and keep asking her if it's done _yet_ and what's taking her so long.

Then again, this is a derailment... as long as it works, there's no problem.

[Your little brother uses a gaming computer eighteen hours a day? Does he have an education?]


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

ok, for the OP (note: prices are in AUS dollars):
Intel i5 2300 ($199)
Asus P8H67-M-PRO mobo ($149)
2 x Kingmax 4 GB 1333mhz DDR3 ram ($59 each or $118 in total)
Western Digital EARS 2TB HDD ($99)
GigaByte HD5770 1GB GDDR5 ($149)
ThermalTake V5 LanParty Black edition ($89)
CoolerMaster Extreme Power 650W Power Supply ($99)
total cost for the tower: $977
the motehrboard has extra slots for even more RAM, the 650 watt supply is enough to handle the requirements, extra PCI slots for extra cards (sound/TV tuner/etc.), relatively good parts otherwise, and most of the ivy bridge architecture CPUs (the next generation of CPUs) will work with the board (other than the enthusiast and extreme editions)




SIX said:


> Then again, this is a derailment... as long as it works, there's no problem.


 yes, yes it is, you're right it may be immoral to buy something for its warranty, I just bought it because it was cheap and it had among the highest reliability ratings of the PSUs there, oh and no he doesn't play games 18/7 and he does have an education, quite good at maths actually, i was just quoting the reliability rating


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 8, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> 2) well i believe that when a part says that it can provide 400 watts constantly in a high use environment (18/7) for 5 years without a single failure it should do so


 
Yes. They _should._ The thing is just that the Chinese don't care.



H.nightroad said:


> CoolerMaster Extreme Power 650W Power Supply ($99)


 
I'd pick a 550W Corsair above that. Cooler Master have been caught using some quite shoddy components in their power supplies over the years.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> Yes. They _should._ The thing is just that the Chinese don't care.


But my local computer shop does, I normally buy through them, funnily enough (due to their supplier) they could get me a UD9 motherboard when even Computer Alliance and Scorptec were unwilling, oh and i would pick a corsair over a coolermaster, i just nicked that build from a friends site


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 8, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> the only set back would be the half an hour of my time taking it down to the computer shop dumping it on their table and telling them to fix it and then picking it back up again, and the warranty refreshes when they do so. I again fail to see the point.


 
I've seen too many PCs come into my shop for repair, with me having to replace the motherboard, CPU, RAM, and power supply just because the power supply was a cheap and very literally overrated knockoff.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2011)

Are we even talking about the OP anymore?  We're putting up $1k builds when all he wants is to play TF2 and Minecraft and has expressed an inability to do anything regarding hardware. :\


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 8, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> But my local computer shop does, I normally buy through them, funnily enough (due to their supplier) they could get me a UD9 motherboard when even Computer Alliance and Scorptec were unwilling, oh and i would pick a corsair over a coolermaster, i just nicked that build from a friends site


 
While your local computer shop might care (not a very healthy business model, I'd say,) I strongly doubt the thread starter's counterpart does.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 9, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Are we even talking about the OP anymore? We're putting up $1k builds when all he wants is to play TF2 and Minecraft and has expressed an inability to do anything regarding hardware. :\



inability is just a lack of knowledge, which is repairable due to the internets, and a 1k build is quite cheap compared to what I normally build


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2011)

A guy who wants to play TF2 isn't in need of a $1k build. My old 2005 stock Dell did it just fine, though, I've since lost it to fire-damage [it couldn't cope with Mirror's Edge.] I reckon that thing had a resell value of about Â£150. 

Advising top-end hardware when all you want to do is use the Source Engine is like the old high-calibre rifle vs insect joke. You don't need all that wasted power and cash. It's silly to suggest it.

Were the OP looking for something to play Metro 2033, Fallout, and all the other high-end games, I'd totally agree with you - a $1k build wouldn't be unreasonable. But he's just simply not asked about that.

Congratulations on finding a job you enjoy, but you're just offering advice that isn't useful to the case in point.
Not to mention the OP hasn't replied here in a few days; the thread's kind of already over.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 9, 2011)

So, is there a website I go to to build this or what?


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 9, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> So, is there a website I go to to build this or what?


www.computeralliance.com.au if you are in australia


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2011)

Meanwhile, back in prebuilt-land, this looks to be a decent AMD machine, and it's $60 off right now.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 10, 2011)

lobar, your solution seems to fit quite well with what is needed (now that I actually look/know at what is needed), congrats, one cannot beat the cheapness of newegg, do they ship to australia?


----------



## Hir (Feb 10, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> 400w cheap chinese PSU


 
your computer will die

NEVER use cheap PSU's, because if that goes, it can take almost everything else with it. one little blip and bam, your motherboard can die, your HDD can die, even your graphics card etc.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 10, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> with a 2tb WD HDD to boot


 
I'm willing to bet dollars to donuts that you bought a 'green' 2TB HDD which runs at a slower speed.  Not that those drives are 'bad', it's just that they are better suited to applications that arn't very demanded.  I'll be putting one on my HTPC for example.

On the topic of power supplies, I'm slowly gathering parts for my video editing PC over time to spread out the budget.  (And get stuff when it's on sale)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=55789&vpn=CMPSU-600CX&manufacture=Corsair

I happily picked this Corsair 600w up at a nice discount.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 10, 2011)

Case
Antec LanBoy Air Gaming Case *Yellow*

Case Lighting
Liquid Neon Thunder Pattern Light - Red

iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction
None

iBUYPOWER Labs - Internal Expansion
iBUYPOWER Internal USB Expansion System 

Processor
IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i3 540 Processor (2x 3.06GHz/4MB L3 Cache)

Processor Cooling
Liquid CPU Cooling System [SOCKET-1155 & 1156] - [Free Upgrade] Standard 120mm Fan

Memory
8 GB [2 GB X4] DDR3-1333 Memory Module - ** FREE Upgrade to DDR3-1600 ** Corsair or Major Brand

Video Card
NVIDIA GeForce GT 430 - 1GB

Video Card Brand
Major Brand Powered by ATI or NVIDIA

Motherboard
MSI H55M-P33 -- Intel H55 Express Chipset w/ 8ch HD Audio, Dual-Channel DDR3, Gb LAN, S-ATA, USB 2.0, 1x PCI-E 2.0 x16

Motherboard USB / SATA Interface
Motherboard default USB / SATA Interface

Power Supply
700 Watt -- Standard 

Primary Hard Drive
640 GB HARD DRIVE -- 64M Cache, 7200 RPM, 6.0Gb/s - Single Drive

Data Hard Drive
None

Optical Drive
24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVDÂ±R/Â±RW + CD-R/RW Drive - Red

2nd Optical Drive
None

Flash Media Reader / Writer
12-In-1 Internal Flash Media Card Reader/Writer - Red

Meter Display
None

Sound Card
3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard

Network Card
Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100)

Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium + Office Starter 2010 (Includes basic versions of Word and Excel) *64-Bit*

Keyboard
iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard - Black

Mouse
iBUYPOWER Internet Mouse

Monitor
19" LCD 1440x900 

2nd Monitor
None

Speaker System
iBUYPOWER 2.1 Channel Stereo Super Bass Subwoofer Speaker System 

Headset
None 

Video Camera
None 

Warranty
Standard Warranty Service - Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support

Rush Service
Rush Service Fee (not shipping fee) - [RUSH !!!], Ship Out in 5 Business Days

Mouse
1 x Thermaltake eSPORTS BLACK Professional Gaming Mouse 


Would this be good enough or do I need to add something?

Link:
http://www.ibuypower.com/Store/Intel_H55_H57_Core_i3_i5_Configurator


----------



## Runefox (Feb 10, 2011)

That'll probably be fine, though I have a few suggestions:

1) The Antec Lanboy case is way overkill for what you need (as well as being overpriced). Save yourself $145 and go with the RAIDMAX Atlas. It still looks pretty good. Also, it has a larger window and fewer stock lights, so your red lighting will show up better in it.

2) Save yourself another $10 and go with the "Certified CPU Fan and Heatsink". It's what comes with the processor, and I can guarantee you that A) the i3 series does not need liquid cooling, and B) it won't be any good anyway.

3) Might as well step it up to 8GB of DDR3-1600. Same price; Just select it further down.

4) Spend the $5 for an EVGA graphics card instead of "Major Brand". EVGA cards have a good warranty and aren't likely to crap out. $5 is worth it.

5) Don't get the 700W (probably actually a 350-400W) standard power supply; Use the savings on the case to get a 650W Corsair. Your computer will be far more reliable with it.

6) Use the rest of the savings on the case to get the 22" ASUS VE228H 1080p monitor. I can guarantee you that the 19" monitor (whose brand and model aren't given) won't be any good, and that the ASUS will.

7) You seem to have selected both the iBUYPOWER mouse and the Thermaltake eSPORTS black professional gaming mouse. Uncheck the iBUYPOWER mouse and save yourself $3.

8) Swap the iBUYPOWER internal USB expansion for a [6-Port] NZXT Internal USB Expansion System + Bluetooth Module. It's actually free, and you also get bluetooth and more ports.

That should even out to about what you were going to pay (a little less, actually; You can beef up the graphics card using the savings if you want, it would be recommended if you want to play higher-end stuff later on down the road), but you'll get way more bang for your buck instead of bling for your buck. Higher quality components are key, especially with a company like iBUYPOWER. Plus, you'll be looking at your monitor far more than you'll be looking at your case, so treat your eyes.

EDIT: On that note, though, keen eyes will detect that it's still pricy. However, iBUYPOWER seems to offer a 3 year warranty over the CyberpowerPC (which is a horrible brand), and furthermore use far better parts. Considering that the monitor comes along with the price, and considering the other accessories (lighting, card reader, USB expansion, keyboard, mouse, etc), this is actually a fairly decent price to pay for a complete quality computer system. In addition, the CPU and RAM are both better, and so is the video.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Rune


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 20, 2011)

ClutchTheWolf313 said:


> Actually I've been looking at the alienware mx11 (I think it's called that) laptop that is around $700 dollars and that includes a 4gb ram and it can also hold a bigger ram drive. I'm very interested, it's just that someone said laptops overheat a lot. Does anyone have this and is it good?


 
I think I might have seen that type of laptop that you're referring to, the alienware I mean. Outside of a missing optical drive and a couple of things, it didn't seem bad (then again I seem to be easy to please). I picked out a vaio at about $1200USD which I use namely for course work, but it's equipped with some decent specs. Follow the advice of previous posters and for my two cents... look for the best equipment in your price range is the only help I can give.


----------



## Thou Dog (Feb 21, 2011)

Not necessarily. If your game has variable settings, and you use a cooling pad (for those unfamiliar: it's a tray with fans built in or something like that), setting the game on lowest detail/fastest play compatible with your monitor &c, you should be fine.

I can play plenty of the games I like on my Core Duo laptop with the cheap on-board graphics chip - and I'm not just talking about Minesweeper, I include things like the original Dawn of War series, the Unreal Tournament series, the Dark Forces series, etc. No, they don't look as awesome as they would on a much better computer, but I can see what I'm shooting at and it isn't slow and my computer doesn't overheat.

Note: this was intended to be a quoting post and I totally forgot who I was quoting. u_u


----------



## Runefox (Feb 21, 2011)

Thou Dog: Meh, with an Intel GMA, you're not going to get far. Many games are GPU-bound (though I also know a lot are CPU-bound, like the UT series). It really depends on the game, and if the game is a GPU-heavy game (lots of shaders, etc even on the lowest graphics settings), then you're going to have trouble with it no matter what. Now if you're talking a low-end onboard GeForce or Radeon then that's a little different; While still not the best around, they're leagues better than an Intel GMA.


----------



## DragonTrew (Feb 21, 2011)

I think you can call a relatively good gaming computer a 1-2 year old machine, with at least 1GB of memory, and a good video card...

If you are planning to replace your current one, and have gaming in mind, be prepared to expend some money. Make sure to build one with at least those figures in mind:
4GB or more of memory
Quad Core CPU with 3.0GHz with support to SSE4 instructions
A decent MOBO (look at the chipset)
1TB HDD SATA2
A decent video card with PCI-E 2.0 interface
And a reliable powerful power supply to delivery good clean power to the system when under heavy load...


----------



## Runefox (Feb 21, 2011)

DragonTrew said:


> I think you can call a relatively good gaming computer a 1-2 year old machine, with at least 1GB of memory, and a good video card...
> 
> If you are planning to replace your current one, and have gaming in mind, be prepared to expend some money. Make sure to build one with at least those figures in mind:
> 4GB or more of memory
> ...


Stuff in bold = Not really all that necessary. The frequency of the processor doesn't really mean anything these days, and the size of the hard drive doesn't really make a big difference either (though 1TB drives are at a price sweet spot). As for video card interface... That really doesn't matter as long as your board supports it.


----------



## DragonTrew (Feb 21, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Stuff in bold = Not really all that necessary. The frequency of the processor doesn't really mean anything these days, and the size of the hard drive doesn't really make a big difference either (though 1TB drives are at a price sweet spot). As for video card interface... That really doesn't matter as long as your board supports it.


 
True, mostly... But I tend to think about future upgrades as well, this is why I mentioned the PCI-E 2.0 there... Although I recognize that by the time an update is needed things will be different, with a robust computer, that time will be delayed...

As for the 1TB hdd, it isn't really for performance, it seem, as you said, it is on the spot when it comes to GB/$$

But it reflects my personal opinion, there is no right answer... Better, the right answer is the one that works for you... so...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 21, 2011)

Speak for yourselves, I just paid $75 for a new 2TB drive.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 21, 2011)

DragonTrew said:


> True, mostly... But I tend to think about future upgrades as well, this is why I mentioned the PCI-E 2.0 there... Although I recognize that by the time an update is needed things will be different, with a robust computer, that time will be delayed...


 
Well, you'd be hard-pressed to find a non-PCI-E 2.0 motherboard on the market nowadays, honestly.


----------



## fleetfoot (Feb 22, 2011)

Right, I found this in the PC gamer mag 
It'll cost ya about 500 bucks.

CASE AND PSU: Any generic case (no cooling or special crap)
PROCESSOR: AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 3 GHz
MOTHERBOARD: Asus M3A76-CM
MEMORY: Corsair 2GB DDR2-800
OPTICAL DRIVE: Sony DDU1681S
HARD DRIVE: WD 250 GB 7200 RPM
SOUNDCARD: Onboard
VIDEOCARD: GeForce GT 220

Not too flashy, but it should play some higher-up games if you want to play 'em.
And, like I said before, this was in the PC gamer magazine so no I didn't steal it.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 22, 2011)

That build seems antiquated. You can't buy Athlon X2 6000+'s anymore, and 2GB of RAM is low even for a regular desktop nowadays, much less higher-end games. Also, generic PSU's = Big risk.

I built a system similar to this (but with better motherboard, video card) back in 2008.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 22, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Well, you'd be hard-pressed to find a non-PCI-E 2.0 motherboard on the market nowadays, honestly.


 
Furthermore, it was my impression that you could use a 2.0 card in a 1.1 slot with no loss of performance.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 22, 2011)

Minecraft is inefficient and can use tones of RAM. Like up to 6 GB of it. >.>


----------



## Runefox (Feb 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Furthermore, it was my impression that you could use a 2.0 card in a 1.1 slot with *no loss of performance*.


 
Not quite. The higher-end cards like the Radeon HD 4870 and up do see a bit of limiting on 1.1 slots.


----------



## DragonTrew (Feb 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Furthermore, it was my impression that you could use a 2.0 card in a 1.1 slot with no loss of performance.


 

Yes it does make a difference when we are talking about I/O intensive programs based on GPUs... Take the Nvidia GPU computing platforming for instance, with the growth of "CUDA" enabled applications, the need for faster interfaces is becoming necessary.... Although those are very specific applications, they could become the basis of new game engines, who knows, people are more creative these days...


----------



## DragonTrew (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, and I talk about Nvidia because it is the technology I'm familiar... Other manufacturers have their versions of the technologies, so don't judge me based only on my examples... I'm open minded!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 27, 2011)

http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af150/The_FalconO6/CurrentLogicalPCBuyingGuide/GuideLite.png hooray..

Good guide to go by from what I know. For me if I wanted something in a price range from that guild I need to go about $100 down because ordering from newegg would be a hefty shipping price for here. But thats about one of the best guides you can go by if you're on a budget.


----------

